# Millivolt Tester



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok Guy's, crushed the millivolt tester, unable to find another 

I need to find a simple millivolt tester to test thermocouples and PG'9's, is that to much to ask for??? I guess, I was all over, about 7 to 8 places, no luck.

Where do you guy's get them? I have tried home depot, Johnstone Supply, a couple specialty electrical stores, radi shack, supply houses :no:

any help would be great. I know they are hard to find, but geeze, they are harder then I thought.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Try Grainger?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Why don't you use your multimeter?

I have a little gizmo I screw a thermocouple into and clip leads from my multimeter to. I can even install it inline so I can watch what happens in real time.

I used to work for a guy that had one of those little manual meters. Never could figure out why. I liked my digital multimeter much better.

Can someone educate me?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Why don't you use your multimeter?
> 
> I have a little gizmo I screw a thermocouple into and clip leads from my multimeter to. I can even install it inline so I can watch what happens in real time.
> 
> ...


 
I have 2 multi meters, I can't get them to work, I am doing something wrong, I was used to my old set up. Maybe I need to be educated :thumbup:

Whats up with the deal you have? where can I get that set up?

You know, your "gizmo" sounds better.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I have 2 multi meters, I can't get them to work, I am doing something wrong, I was used to my old set up. Maybe I need to be educated :thumbup:
> 
> Whats up with the deal you have? where can I get that set up?
> 
> You know, your "gizmo" sounds better.


I had gotten it from Johnstone. Don't have their book anymore so don't know if they carry it.

You will also want to buy a little set of alligator clips the slip onto your probes. Or do like I did, buy another set of leads and cut the probes off and attach alligator clips.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is the adapter...

http://www.johnstonesupply.com/corp/tabid/1783/default.aspx?product_group=4426


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Of course, you need a meter with a millivolt range. I always buy with that in mind.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Sears has quite a selection of craftsman meters......


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Alan said:


> Sears has quite a selection of craftsman meters......


I don't buy Sears unless absolutely forced to. You never know who is making what and stuff changes so much.

I know Fluke talls all their horror stories about UEI but I like UEI meters.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Here is the adapter...
> 
> http://www.johnstonesupply.com/corp/tabid/1783/default.aspx?product_group=4426


 



Thank You! Now, they recommend 4 meters to go with this adapter......do I need these meters, or can I use any that will read millivolt? I believe I have found a multimeter that I will change over too. that reads millivolts :yes:

Thanks again!

robert


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Thank You! Now, they recommend 4 meters to go with this adapter......do I need these meters, or can I use any that will read millivolt? I believe I have found a multimeter that I will change over too. that reads millivolts :yes:
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> robert


As far as I know, any tester that will read millivolts is all you need.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> As far as I know, any tester that will read millivolts is all you need.


 


I believe this is the one, I called my local Johnstone,they have the adapter, not the tester, but I have another Johnstone I can call.

http://www.johnstonesupply.com/corp/tabid/1780/default.aspx?Product_Code=H25-955

It Tests DcMV

appreciate it.! :thumbup:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I believe this is the one, I called my local Johnstone,they have the adapter, not the tester, but I have another Johnstone I can call.
> 
> http://www.johnstonesupply.com/corp/tabid/1780/default.aspx?Product_Code=H25-955
> 
> ...



Comes with alligator clips to boot!

Speaking of those, I bought a bag of 10 red and 10 black once upon a time.

I have alligator clip jumpers, leads with alligator clips on one end and tester ends on the other, leads with alligator clips on one end and probes on the other, etc.

Cheap and it made my life a lot easier.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Comes with alligator clips to boot!
> 
> Speaking of those, I bought a bag of 10 red and 10 black once upon a time.
> 
> ...


 

All done,t hanks to all that helped, appreciate it! I went with the set up above, the digital, and the thermocouple adapter.

thanks again!! no more old style


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

multi meter for sure. great for trouble shooting pumps an furnace's where more often then not ... the problem is on the power end... not the mechanical.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Robert. Try this meter it does everything you will ever need.http:

//us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+116.htm


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use this meter.










http://www.extech.com/instrument/products/310_399/380224.html

*3-phase sequence indicator plus MultiMeter with Frequency, Capacitance, and Temperature functions *

Functions include Phase, AC/DC Voltage, Capacitance, Resistance, Frequency, Temperature, Continuity and Diode
Phase indicator identifies clockwise or counter-clockwise wiring configuration via direction of arrow on display
Type K temperature measurements to 752°F (400°C)
Quite a bit of bang for the buck! You can get it for about $100-125 and it has 1 millivolt resolution. 

The frequency meter helps out if you do anything with variable frequency drives.

The three phase rotation tester makes that pump start with the correct rotation every time.

Capacitance for testing motor capacitors.

And temperature too... Sparky will drool over this one! Just don't tell him that it was 1/3 the price of his Fluke meter that doesn't have all those functions...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I use this meter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I feel like I'm watching QVC...sorry, couldn't resist.*

*Excellent find.*


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

*Amps?*

The only problem with this meter, is that to check the current you must insert this meter into the circuit. The meters with the clamp are so sweet. You don't need to pull wires off of a heater to check the element for continuity, you just pull a amp reading this way you check for voltage and ohms at one time.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah.... That meter does not measure amps.
But I do have a separate clamp on meter....

At the time I bought that meter I was doing a lot of 3 phase work...


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Getcha a fluke.

Always good to keep with ya for checking w/h elements for continuity if you suspect one is bad.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

One of the guys at the shop has one that has a attachable amp clamp and a temp probe. Pretty neet, I think it's marketed at HVAC guys. I'll check to see what make or model it is. I've got the basic amp clamp meter, bought it at the HD I think it's a "square", around $75. Had it for about 5 years now. Also look at www.harborfreight.com Ive seen them there for like $5-$50. I got one similar to the photo in the earlier post for about $35 and its been an OK meter, had that one for about 7-10 yrs now.


----------

